# Fleetwood Overnight parking pilot from oct2017 website



## rwhites1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Park your motorhome or campervan | Park your motorhome or campervan | Wyre Council


----------



## Cass (Jan 30, 2018)

rwhites1 said:


> Park your motorhome or campervan | Park your motorhome or campervan | Wyre Council



Might try this instead of St Annes next time we go


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 30, 2018)

We have tried it already , it is on the sea front very quiet and nice big bays to park in, also close to the mount pub , marine hall and toilets


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 30, 2018)

*We live there !!*

Hi all, you will probably pass our house on your way there LOL:dance:  The Euston hotel has a popular public bar with good food. Also has separate restaurant. There's the ferry across to Knot End with further sea-wall walks and pubs. The Trafalgar restaurant does a great fish mixed grill.... "Tram Sunday" (Transport Festival) will be of great interest to a lot of you...late July usually. Maja


----------



## The laird (Jan 31, 2018)

jeffmossy said:


> We have tried it already , it is on the sea front very quiet and nice big bays to park in, also close to the mount pub , marine hall and toilets



Jeff is this near the swimming pool ?


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 31, 2018)

The laird said:


> Jeff is this near the swimming pool ?




Yes Gordon , it is the old coach car park  next one down past the Marine hall facing the Mount Hotel


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 31, 2018)

jeffmossy said:


> Yes Gordon , it is the old coach car park  next one down past the Marine hall facing the Mount Hotel


. That's great news let's hope it is a success,  maybe more councils will see the light .


----------

